
Falsehoods Programmers Believe About Phone Numbers - JamilD
https://github.com/googlei18n/libphonenumber/blob/master/FALSEHOODS.md
======
creshal
I'd like to add 16.: For number recognition, you only need to care about
locale-native phone numbers.

My phone is running with English locale set because German translations of
apps (and even Android itself) are more often than not useless. I'd still like
to have local phone numbers recognized, instead of having them split in two
numbers just because that's apparently the US format.

